# Web Development > ASP.NET Can we use the list view control in ASP.Net 2.0

## Geek_Guest

Can we use the list view control in ASP.Net 2.0?
If you know, please send source code with explaination?

*Question asked by visitor*

----------


## hari.nattuva

yes we can use list view control in asp.net 2.0...

----------

